# Trout as catfish bait?



## bslatton (Jul 16, 2012)

So when I fish the hooch which is just about every weekend I'll catch somewhere around 60 rainbows and some browns. As you know trout can be somewhat fragile and by the end of the day there may have been a couple that just won't make it if released. So I was wondering if I was to keep those and freeze them till next time I went to allatoona if y'all thought they would make good catfish bait. Anyone ever used them?  Thoughts?


----------



## ArrowSlinger07 (Jul 16, 2012)

No please don't try it. Trout are Game fish. Read your Regs.


----------



## bslatton (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok well that's why I was asking


----------



## T.P. (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd have to look at the regs, but I don't see where it would be illegal?


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Jul 16, 2012)

As long as you catch them on rod and reel and/or buy them they are legal to use as bait.

They will work fresh as I have used them before but frozen and thawed they might be kinda mushy.


----------



## bslatton (Jul 16, 2012)

Well if legal, think it would be worth the trouble or just stick with usual bait?


----------



## nbaaron (Jul 16, 2012)

wow i'd be grateful if i could even catch ONE trout on the hooch...i haven't had any luck the past few times i've gone. i need help haha


----------



## Big Texun (Jul 16, 2012)

This may be a silly question but, why do you wait until the end of the day to release your trout?


----------



## bslatton (Jul 16, 2012)

I release every one but every now and then there is one that's just not going to make it from swallowing a bait. I don't keep them otherwise and try to release them ASAP.


----------



## bslatton (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh I see now where you may have thought I keep them all and release them later. I release them as soon as caught. Just over the course of the day is what I meant.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 16, 2012)

Sultan of Slime said:


> As long as you catch them on rod and reel and/or buy them they are legal to use as bait.
> 
> They will work fresh as I have used them before but *frozen and thawed they might be kinda mushy.*


This!


----------



## Etoncathunter (Jul 16, 2012)

Sultan of Slime said:


> They will work fresh as I have used them before but frozen and thawed they might be kinda mushy.



x3 
I've frozen ones over the last winter when I'd buy them as bait. Any that didn't make it between trips would get frozen for use on the next cat trip. I have caught some good cats on them, seems to work real well, BUT after being frozen then thawed they get VERY soft and mushy. They are easily tossed or knocked off a hook.


----------



## aabradley82 (Jul 16, 2012)

Why "waste" a trout to catch a catfish? At the end of the day eat those fragile trout. 

Andrew


----------



## bslatton (Jul 16, 2012)

Usually the ones that don't make it are the little 9" stockers. Not much to eat there anyway.


----------



## Nuttin Better (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a old friend from Bristol TN that would bring frozen trout with him to Santee whenever he would come down to fish. He called them catfish bullets. They worked pretty good for him.


----------



## germag (Jul 16, 2012)

If you freeze them in water they do a lot better.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 16, 2012)

Yep.

Nasty trout.

Use them all for catfish bait.


----------



## rockwalker (Jul 16, 2012)

I keep the head when I clean mine and use them for bait and do just as well on them as I do other cut bait.


----------

